# Cover ur filter with mirror



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I put a simple mirror tile that is 4 in x 6 in and slid the tile between my aquaclear 30 and the glass... Its resting on the rubber tab and plastic level thingy on the filter ... I like the tank with no background so this covers the filter up and didnt take any work at all- the tile box came with 8 tiles to I also slid the rest of the on an angle behind my tank. The tank looks bigger now  and reflects some light back into the tank also! 








and 








*GuppyLove*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think it is inside the tank, its resting between the filter and the outside glass. 

Nice way to hide the little box! Would be an awesome idea for a betta too!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats right, its not inside the tank... Its just resting between the filter and glass  some of my guppies like to look at themsrlves in it too


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

A full background done in mirror could be considered a solution to MTS, twice the fish in a fraction of the cost!


I have to come up with a solution for my background.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*more pictures, please*

Once I thought about using a mirror as a background picture. But I gave up and made a black background 

Could you, please, make several pictures with whole tank. I like your idea and would love to look at in "in different angels"


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok I thought a better way was to make you a video so you can see it better... Have a look! Please rxcuse the quality i filmed it on My iphone lol and only realised now that filming in landscape style makes a better video lol oh well Ill make a new video soon to really show My tank 
i hope its ok to post a youtube link here, lets see if this works: 





And 





If I did everything right you can also subscribe to My youtube channel "MsGuppyLove" where all my videos of my tank will be


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder if you could find some sort of board and affix the mirrors to that then just tape it up against the tank? There must be someway to fix it all together. 

Great vids GL! 

I reaaalllyy like your guppy.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

You can use sign vinyl and tape it to the tank. I once used brushed silver and the plants seemed to grow better than in my other tanks. I use blue or black sign vinyl for my backgrounds.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank u


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Great video! Thank you.

As I see you have light bulbs with standard (medium size, E27) socket. If you can find more powerful bulbs in an ordinary store and they will be not bigger in size (still fit your fixture), you will have a better light for price of two new bulbs (< $12).


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohhh btw! Where did you get that awesome LED light????


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought the LED light at a Walgreens or CVS store in Los Angeles... its just supposed to be for under your bed or desk or whatever... to make it glow underneath.. it came with plastic inserts to make it pink or blue etc lol... it was like $8 or something like that and Ive had it for 3 years but never used it till one day I just thought hey that will look super cool on My tank hehe  cheap LED lighting for sure


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I got those cfl bulbs at Big Als.. ya they were more expensive than normal household cfls... and this is a question I had as well... what is the difference between them? My bulbs are Coralife Colormax 10 watt each... I cant seem to find any information saying what these Coralife bulbs have that normal cfl bulbs dont have... 
are they charging more at a fish store for a bulb that is basically the same thing that you can buy at Home Depot? or do these Coralife bulbs have some "special" lighting in them for plants or something? I didnt think plants would grow with just a normal cfl bulb?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It might be something like 48 LED Strip Car Lights Flexible Grill Light white with a box/reflector for it. 
There are items in different size and colors
I use such LEDs in my tank, but you need a lot of them to get a bright light


----------

